# Body lift on s10



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey where can i find a cheap 2,3,or 4in body lift for my s10..
i only got a couple hundred bucks to spend
and i already tweaked the torsion bars and i hear torsion keys aint worth it
im tryin to fit 32x11.50's
i would rather have suspension but now body lift is my only option
so where can i find a cheap body lift

thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to get my stuff fron JC Whitney but they have gooten so damed expensive over the years.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah.. i know.. any others?


----------



## Ox Man (Dec 27, 2008)

In the old cheep days we use to use hokey pucks and drill a hole in the middle, or a piece of pipe!


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

my shop teacher was tellin us about a couple guys on knotts island that did that and they accelerated and the whole cab and such stayed there and they watched the chassis roll away.. ill pass


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.4wheelparts.com
check em out


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i think im going with summit


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Ox Man said:


> In the old cheep days we use to use hokey pucks and drill a hole in the middle, or a piece of pipe!


I put 5" under a 74 bronco 2 w/ hockey pucks.
Good luck at inspection time.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

no way.. im hearin from 4xfanatics.com is pretty much impossible to put enough height on my s10 for 32's 
UNDER $350


----------



## Clincher (Aug 4, 2009)

4" body lifts dont exist unless it is home made because they are unsafe. I think you are going to have a hard time getting those tires under your vehicle properly unless you are prepared to spend some money. 

The options you have with a tight budget would be to cut out the fenders with your 3" body lift - dont know if the body is nice and a concern or it is a trail rig.

Also, if you are not going to install it yourself, the labor on a body lift is usually a little spendy. 

Good luck!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like fender cutting time...lol


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

they only come in 2" body lift my truck... and its a daily driver i was wanting to put em on.. i may be selling the truck


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a big fan of body lifts here. Small are ok for tire clearance but I've seen some really stupid ones that are down right dangerous. If you sell it just look for something that will give you some room to expand (up)...lol But you can still street drive it.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah man i aint a fan either


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

yo greenford join the NC chapter on 4xfanatics


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

check out pirate4x4.com

The people take a long time to warm up to you....but the knowledge there is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Clincher (Aug 4, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> Not a big fan of body lifts here. Small are ok for tire clearance but I've seen some really stupid ones that are down right dangerous. If you sell it just look for something that will give you some room to expand (up)...lol But you can still street drive it.


Ya, body lifts in general not the best way to go about it. Love the Ford btw...where did you get the rod-holder set up for the front?


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont think anyone likes body lifts.. in fact i hate them.. but for ifs s10s its the only option


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Clincher said:


> Ya, body lifts in general not the best way to go about it. Love the Ford btw...where did you get the rod-holder set up for the front?


Clincher thats a Northern Tools basket and some pipe I riged up. I did have to make a 10" drop for it due to the height of the truck.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308577_200308577


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> i dont think anyone likes body lifts.. in fact i hate them.. but for ifs s10s its the only option


nonsense. There's one AWESOME option you forgot....granted it can be costly if you have someone else do it.


SAS


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

it is too expensive. i only got 700 bucks right now.. 300 for tires 200 for lift 50 for muffler and parts then 150 for gas.

but its crossed my mind several times...


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

You can get a set of yota axles for ~250

but again...if you're not doing to welding, or know someone that will do it for you......you're gonna be WELL over yor budget.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i do know people that'll weld for me.. but im going to take this one step at a time and straight front axle is like step 23 and im on step 2


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

I think Fab-Tech has a three link 3.5" kit for round 850. Also check Trailmaster. Take the time to research and save money for the right lift or you will regret it. Seen some really nice lookin lifted S-10's...


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

keep your money and just drive it what are you gaining with the lift? you will wish it was stoc soon. when i was in school i had a jeep cherokee and had a 6" suspenion lift. cant put body lift on one its a unibody. and 33 12.50s on it and as a daily driver it was cool and people thoght it looked bad ass. but youll get tired of fealling like oyur riding in a one horse wagon. still have the jeep and drive it just to hunt and if i want to play but. if its the only thing your gona drive. might wana just drive it. my stock truck is just so much nicer to drive.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I put a 6" bds suspension lift on my s-10 blazer and 32x11.50 still would not fit do to rubbing, would have to cut fenders so I went with 31x11.50 and was fine. lift and tires 4800.00 installed !


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

sudshunter said:


> I put a 6" bds suspension lift on my s-10 blazer and 32x11.50 still would not fit do to rubbing, would have to cut fenders so I went with 31x11.50 and was fine. lift and tires 4800.00 installed !


yeah i had bushwhackers and the fenders were cut as far as they could be cut without making a hole lol. they didnt rub at all.


----------

